# new to filtering...



## mabu (Jan 25, 2009)

I have two class Cs that are hammering my mail server regularly.  I would like to reject all traffic from these IP ranges.  Can someone give me some instruction on how to do this?  For example, these two class Cs: 84.243.200, 84.243.199 ?

* What's the command to block all traffic from those IPs?
* How can I view logs showing blocked activity?
* What FreeBSD versions support the filtering system and is this built in by default or have to be installed?
* Is there a tutorial on IPF available online?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## anomie (Jan 25, 2009)

See this loosely related thread. There are some resources there to get you started with pf. 

I'm not a mailserver guy, but isn't there some access control mechanism at the application level you can utilize? (At least until you get your packet filtering ruleset into place...)


----------



## danger@ (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html


----------

